

Head of U.S. cyber agency resigns suddenly - otherwise
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/25/us-usa-security-cyber-idUSTRE76O5RH20110725

======
bediger
The press release statements from DHS were bizarre. Is it my imagination, or
does the DHS combine the worst traits of a government agency, and a giant
corporation? It manages to be banally evil, slow-moving, self-protective and
incomprehensibly verbose.

